# Connection problems to Rapidshare.com



## Casheti (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't seem to connect to rapidshare.com sometimes and if I ever manage to actually get to it my downloads don't go anywhere near full speed. I'm lucky if I get 60kb/s. It used to go 240kb/s.  What's going on?


----------



## Greek (Jan 15, 2007)

cash is ntl mate, ive had the same problems try some proxies some times the work for me sometimes they dnt, set them on port 8080 on ur ie browser

to find a proxy list type ntl hell in google and u shud be able to get some from there


----------



## Casheti (Jan 15, 2007)

How do I use the proxies? I got a list.

http://forums.ntlhell.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26500


----------



## Greek (Jan 16, 2007)

under internet explorer go to tools>internet options>connections tab>Lan Settings> and use a proxy server for ur lan, click that and add the info and set it to port 8080 and it shud work.


----------



## puredigital101 (Nov 29, 2007)

if you having trouble downloading from rapidshare its probably because your isp is bt
and there is problem with bt servers accessing rapidshare downloads, but there is a way 
round it  first try this paste the link you want to download in your browser for example

http://rapidshare.com/files//7897mydemofile

now change the first bit so it looks like this

https://www.rapidshare.com/files//7897mydemofile

now it should work if your still having problems try removing the s from the http bit


----------



## banjoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Rapidshare*

What is going on at Rapidshare.
50% of the time when trying to download with my Premium account it just hangs untill I get a time out, 30% of the time I get an error message "Network Error! It only seems to work this last month or so for about 20% of the time.
When It works it's really good. Whats my problem????


----------



## improvised (Feb 2, 2009)

Casheti said:


> I can't seem to connect to rapidshare.com sometimes and if I ever manage to actually get to it my downloads don't go anywhere near full speed. I'm lucky if I get 60kb/s. It used to go 240kb/s.  What's going on?






I have a work around if anybody is interested.


This work around only applies if you have the link to the file your are trying to get, for example the http:// code.

All rapidshare links look like this: http://rapidshare.com/files/????/?????

What you simply do if you are having connection issues like I do, Rapidshare always comes up with "Internal Server Error 500" for me or it times out so what I do is this,

You simply type the first part of the code like this: http://rs240.rapidshare.com/files/

after /files/ you put the rest of your code to your file usually numbers forward slash then another series of numbers or letters or a combination thereof.

This is simply a direct way of getting to the file you want without going through the website and clicking free user or premium user. This work around has been working for me and I hope it helps you.

Improvised


----------



## cfodder (Mar 21, 2009)

improvised said:


> I have a work around if anybody is interested.
> 
> 
> This work around only applies if you have the link to the file your are trying to get, for example the http:// code.
> ...



I had to register on the site just to thank you for this advice - I have been having all manner of problems accessing Rapidshare for the last few days and your instructions above work perfectly! Thank you so much for taking the time to help others


----------

